# Lavinia Tenn. tractor show Sept, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Lavinia Tenn. Terry Stagecoach festival & tractor show Sept. 11, 2004 includes an antique tractor show, stagecoach rides, flea market, parade and much more.

Here is a link:

http://www.carrollcounty-tn-chamber.com/events-calendar-1.htm


----------

